# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Evolutions du club >  Ouverture officielle des rubriques C#, VB.NET, ASP.NET et Visual Studio

## Jrme Lambert

Cher amis  ::): 

J'ai le plaisir de vous annoncer l'ouverture officielle des nouvelles rubriques *C#* , *Visual Basic.NET*, *ASP.NET*, et *Microsoft Visual studio*

L'ensemble des actualits et nouveauts concernant le Framework DotNET restera cependant accessible sur le portail gnral DotNET : http://dotnet.developpez.com/

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## zeavan

Super boulot, merci.

Sinon une petite remarque, il fut un temps un temps lointain ou developpez.com ne comptez qu'une rubrique dot.net pour c# et vb.net et il etait demandez genitillement aux utilisateurs de specifiez dans le titre [C#] [VB.net] de leur message pour plus de clarete.

Et bien je pense que ce system etait plus productif pour les utilisateurs.
Je m'explique la difference entre ces deux languages existe essentiellement au niveau de la syntaxe alors peut-etre qu'un temps d'adaption existe pour comprendre les deux , mais la plus part des messages concernent plus un probleme d'approche ou de methodologies que de syntaxe et la solution est souvent la meme pour les deux. 

Je pense qu'il est dommage qu'aujourd'hui qu'un developpeur c# ne partage pas les experiences des autres developpeurs vb.net et vice versa.

Bonne journee, et merci encore a toute l'equipe developpez.com pour son travail et son proffessionalisme.

----------


## Marc Lussac

Nous savons cela, tout systme  ses avantages et ses inconvnients.

Il n'en reste pas moins que la grande majorit des utilisateurs cherchent un forum C# ou VB.NET, et que par ailleurs c'est aussi ce qui est recherch sur les moteurs de recherches, on  donc du s'adapter.

Rien ne t'empche de lire les deux forums...  :;): 

Par ailleurs il reste un forum gnral .NET et un certain nombre de sous forums de ce mme forum qui restent multi-langages...

----------


## zeavan

Bien evidemment, rien ne m'empeche de cherchez sur les 2 forums.
Mais la question qui se pose n'est-elle pas si quelqu'un resoud un probleme sur un forum vb pourquoi cette solution ne serait-elle pas equivalente sur le forum c#.

Encore une fois je trouve le site de developpez.com vraiment bien pensez, et je pensais que cette remarque convenais au plus grand nombre.

Pour ce qui est de l'indexation sur les sites de recherche, j'avoue ne pas y avoir pensez.

----------


## Marc Lussac

Une fois encore nous savons cela, il n'en reste pas moins que la majorit des visiteurs veulent un forum pour un langage et une rponse pour un langage, mme si la conversion est en effet possible.

----------

